# Jr Gent 1 Fountain Pen



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2011)

How much interest in Jr Gent 1 in a fountain pen.  Looks like the price would be close to the Chrome Jr Gent 1 rollerballs I got for you awhile back.  Available in 24kt gold or Chrome and I'm guessing I can get them in TN Gold rather than 24kt if that looks good.  Let me know your thoughts.

THIS IS FOR SEEING IF IT WILL BE WORTH WHILE TO DO THIS.


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope this gets enough interest. I'm excited about the chrome ones I ordered, but would love to be able to get them in goldTN.


----------



## turff49 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm good for half dozen depending on price maybe more. Timing also plays into how many I can commit to.


----------



## bbarter (Jan 21, 2011)

id take a half dozen depending on price


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> How much interest in Jr Gent 1 in a fountain pen. Looks like the price would be close to the Chrome Jr Gent 1 rollerballs I got for you awhile back. Available in 24kt gold or Chrome and I'm guessing I can get them in TN Gold rather than 24kt if that looks good. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> THIS IS FOR SEEING IF IT WILL BE WORTH WHILE TO DO THIS.


 
Leroy, 

Can you get just the front ends so that we can change some of the RB's to Fountains? If so, I would be interested. I purchased enough of the RB's to convert some to Fountain rather than purchasing more.....


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats the guesstimated price?I want to try a fountain pen.Victor


----------



## brez (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitty,

Do they still sell the Jr. Gent 1? Or, are you refering to the Gentlemans Pen? The full size brother to the Jr. Gent.

Mike


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2011)

*They = me*



brez said:


> Smitty,
> 
> Do they still sell the Jr. Gent 1? Or, are you refering to the Gentlemans Pen? The full size brother to the Jr. Gent.
> 
> Mike


 
They are Jr. Gentlemens 1


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Highest*



LandfillLumber said:


> Whats the guesstimated price?I want to try a fountain pen.Victor


 
That would depend.  If I do it the price will probably be in the $3.00/$4.00 range to members.  It depends on how big the order would be.


----------



## brez (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitty,

I would be interested in Chrome and TiGold, 30 of each.

Thanks
Max


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in say 10 kits at the $3-4 range.I would like chrome/Ti gold.Thanks,Victor


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitty, do you know if the kits are going to include a reservoir or just an ink cartridge?


----------



## ssajn (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd be in for ten of each.


----------



## Heck (Jan 21, 2011)

5 of each


----------



## Lenny (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitty, just to clarify, I'm thinking you mean the order would be for Chrome OR Gold not a choice of each?  
I would probably be in for 10 or 20 either way.


----------



## Schtick (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for not forgetting us Smitty!  I was disappointed when the last Group buy was only for RBs.   I also would be interested, depending on price on 20-30.   I am not sure the difference between Jr Gent and Jr Gent 1. 

 Thanks again for remembering you FP turners.  

Schtick


----------



## hschofield (Jan 21, 2011)

I would take 10.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in for some chrome and TI gold, not so much for the 24k.  How many depends on price.  I'm assuming that these are the ones with the nylon female threads in the cap?  I know your last ones were, but I got burned on the jg1's with metal to metal threads once (not from you though) so now I ask every time.  

Also curious if the FP sections will interchange with the RB's, and if spares will be available. 

Thanks


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 21, 2011)

Leroy,

I am in for 20 Chrome and 10 TN Gold.


----------



## panini (Jan 21, 2011)

Count me in 10 chrome and maybe 10 gold.


----------



## gandsande (Jan 22, 2011)

I can go for 10 of each gold and TI maybe more if closer to the 3.00 price.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 22, 2011)

I would be interested in some chrome and TN Gold. Depends on the price.


----------



## worknhard (Jan 22, 2011)

Smitty -- I'd be interested in 10 or so... either chrome or TN gold.

Ron


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Finish etc.*

A couple of things.  

1. The finishes they offer are 24kt gold and Chrome. -- I might be able to get TN Gold if I ordered more than 1000 kits.

2.  I don't know whether it is a cartridge or reservoir    -- the instructions show reservoir but the picture of the kit looks like a cartridge to me.  I'll have to ask.

3.  I am thinking of just one finish.  I did two with cigars and it's a PITA.

4.  The price depends on how many kits I order...the cut offs are 500/1000/1500/2000.  It would be cheaper than I've seen any offered for sale right now.

5.  If I do this it will probably be at least March before I can get started.

6.  I can probably get parts for conversions in chrome but they might not have them in TN Gold because that finish is special order.  I'll see and check the price.


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 22, 2011)

Put me down for 20 of each.  I'd prefer ti gold, but not necessary.


----------



## mewell (Jan 22, 2011)

Smitty - What's the difference between the I and II? Is it the black poly threads? If so, I'm assuming (!) that the II bushings are appropriate...


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Bushings not the same*



mewell said:


> Smitty - What's the difference between the I and II? Is it the black poly threads? If so, I'm assuming (!) that the II bushings are appropriate...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


 
The top bushings at least are larger on the Jr Gent II being .567 vs .538 so my take is the II bushings are not appropriate.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be in for 20 or so of each.  Prefer TN/Gold over 24K Gold.


----------



## spnemo (Jan 22, 2011)

I would be in for 10 to 20 of Chrome or ti gold


----------



## DarnBlankExploded (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be in for 10 or more chrome, the TN gold if that happens, too,


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 22, 2011)

Smitty,

You are correct, the bushings are not compatible (Take it from someone who already tried it!)


----------



## tim self (Jan 22, 2011)

If you can get the TN, I'm in for 20.  

Also 10 chrome.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 23, 2011)

I would be in for 10 chrome and 10 TnGold if you can get them.


----------



## trickydick (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in for 20 chrome or 24K or ti.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 23, 2011)

*OK*

I am going to ask this thread be closed.  It looks like there is enough interest to explore Gold TN and Chrome and not enough to bother with 24kt Gold.  *Watch the Business Classified* for this in the future.  

More than likely it will be six to eight weeks before I can start this because my investment will probably be $3000 to $4000 and I am not a wealthy man so I need to recover from the Cigars and Le Rois  before I do this.  *If some one else wants to run with it...feel free, my feelings won't be hurt.*


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Size*



Schtick said:


> Thanks for not forgetting us Smitty! I was disappointed when the last Group buy was only for RBs. I also would be interested, depending on price on 20-30. I am not sure the difference between Jr Gent and Jr Gent 1.
> 
> Thanks again for remembering you FP turners.
> 
> Schtick


The Jr Gent II which is the Version most people sell is bigger.  That is the major difference.


----------

